# icloud, messages, facetime et téléphone



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Mon compte icloud prétend que je peux être contacté via messages et facetime grâce à mon adresse mail et mon numéro de téléphone, par contre dans les prefs facetime et message seule l'adresse mail est mentionnée.
Le tél n'est pas un iphone mais je suis quasi sur que ça a marché sur un autre compte et un autre mac. J'ai eu une hallucination ou bien ?


----------



## MrTom (3 Novembre 2022)

Hello,

Tu peux envoyer et recevoir des iMessages et utiliser FaceTime avec l'adresse de ton compte Apple oui. Pas besoin d'un numéro de téléphone pour cela.


----------



## ericse (3 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Le tél n'est pas un iphone


Il me semble que pour que ça fonctionne avec le numéro il faille un iPhone, sinon c'est uniquement avec l'email.


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2022)

Merci les gars, mais ça ne m'avance guère : J'avais compris que ça marchait avec le mail, mais la question était de savoir si ça pouvait marcher avec le téléphone puisque dans les prefs icloud il n'est pas précisé que ce doit être un iphone. ericse ne me laisse guère d'espoir, pourtant je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait bloquer : avec le numéro on arrive sur icloud, rien n'empêche apple de router sur le mail puisque c'est le même compte. J'ai peut être eu une hallucination finalement, j'étais en pleine config.
/troll on
Moi : apple, pourquoi tu le fais pas ?
apple : c'est pour vendre encore plus d'iphone.
/troll off


----------



## ericse (4 Novembre 2022)

Techniquement ça peut fonctionner pour les iMessages basés sur le numéros car ils passent d'abord par les serveurs Apple, mais pas pour les SMS qui eux doivent rebondir sur un iPhone pour arriver sur le Mac, fonction qui n'existe pas sur Android. 
Du coup il me semble que l'on ne peut pas activer les iMessages sur numéros si l'on a pas d'iPhone, car on ne recevrait pas tous les messages de la même manière sur le tél et le Mac. 

Bon, tout cela serait résolu si Apple voulait bien implémenter le RCS pour remplacer les SMS...


----------

